# 2021 Maps Update



## pcbbc

Just a reminder to everyone the 2021 map update seems to be available as of 23rd November.

If you have an "unlocked" nav unit you can download the update directly from the VW site:
EU: P189_N60S5MIBH3_EU_NT.7z
ROW: P90_N60S5MIBH3_ROW_NT.7z

Otherwise, for those of you still with your 3 years of complimentary maps, I expect i̶t̶'̶s̶ ̶a̶v̶a̶i̶l̶a̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶y̶o̶u̶ _it will be available in due course_ on MyAudi.


----------



## Blade Runner

I am still well within the 3 year period, but MyAudi is just saying "There are currently no map packages stored in the system for your vehicle". If its as recent as 23 Nov, it'll probably take Audi at least a month to update everything. Not too bothered tbh as I have yet to encounter any problem with the current maps. Depends where you live of course.


----------



## Privatedoc

is there a simple guide to updating, my system is 4 yrs old....or is it just put on sd card and upload like vw does ?

sorry but new to the TT and still learning


----------



## pcbbc

Privatedoc said:


> is there a simple guide to updating, my system is 4 yrs old....or is it just put on sd card and upload like vw does ?
> 
> sorry but new to the TT and still learning


If you car is 4 years old, then your licence has expired and the VW maps will not work unless you "unlock" your MIB (Navigation) unit, or have someone do it for you.
For people in or around SE London I am happy to help with this.

Details of how to DIY are in the Firmware Update thread - Page 20.

Other than that, it is fairly simple...
1. Download the update and unzip to a SD Card or USB Media. The official Audi update has a Java installer that does the unzip step for you.
Make sure if unzipping yourself the Mib1 and Mib2 folders are in the root directory, not buried in another folder.
2. In the car go to Settings. It's right at the bottom of the main menu after Radio, Media, Navigation, etc
3. Press the left menu button to get to the settings root menu and select System Maintenance
4. Select System Update and chose the correct SD Card or USB source
5. Confirm the update and wait for it to finish loading - Once complete you can remove the SD Card/USB stick


----------



## Macauley

Apologies for the noob question but what's the difference between EU and ROW?


----------



## chelspeed

I would imagine EU are maps of European Union and ROW are maps of the rest of the world.

But it doesn't matter as MyAudi is still offering ECE 2020/2021 maps which have been there since June. I'd check back in a week or so.


----------



## pcbbc

Macauley said:


> Apologies for the noob question but what's the difference between EU and ROW?


----------



## AlexanderC

pcbbc said:


> unless you "unlock" your MIB (Navigation) unit, or have someone do it for you.


Pardon me. But:
1. Is the unlock MIB navi unit hard to do?

2. Do we have a "steps for dummies" guide somewhere?


----------



## pcbbc

AlexanderC said:


> pcbbc said:
> 
> 
> 
> unless you "unlock" your MIB (Navigation) unit, or have someone do it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me. But:
> 1. Is the unlock MIB navi unit hard to do?
> 
> 2. Do we have a "steps for dummies" guide somewhere?
Click to expand...

Ho hum...
See Post 3 of this thread.


----------



## AlexanderC

pcbbc said:


> AlexanderC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pcbbc said:
> 
> 
> 
> unless you "unlock" your MIB (Navigation) unit, or have someone do it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me. But:
> 1. Is the unlock MIB navi unit hard to do?
> 
> 2. Do we have a "steps for dummies" guide somewhere?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ho hum...
> See Post 3 of this thread.
Click to expand...

Aside from the English language being used in that DIY walkthrough, I couldn't understand any of it.

So thats a definitive "YES its hard" for me. Hahaha

Nvm I will stick to updating it via 3rd party vendors.


----------



## macaddict111

pcbbc said:


> Macauley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the noob question but what's the difference between EU and ROW?
Click to expand...

*cries in America* Anybody have an image for North America pretty pretty please?


----------



## pcbbc

macaddict111 said:


> *cries in America* Anybody have an image for North America pretty pretty please?


Sorry, but here in the EU the VW website doesn't provide me with access to the NA downloads. Now that could be because...
a) They are IP filtering and not showing it to me
b) They aren't available for free in the NA region

Try checking the VW site from a NA IP address: Select e-Golf, 2017, Discover Pro navigation.

I also tried guessing the download link for likely URLs where they may have placed it...
P???_N60S5MIBH3_NA_NT.7z
P???_N60S5MIBH3_NAR_NT.7z
... but no luck.


----------



## BauhauTTS

pcbbc said:


> macaddict111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *cries in America* Anybody have an image for North America pretty pretty please?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but here in the EU the VW website doesn't provide me with access to the NA downloads. Now that could be because...
> a) They are IP filtering and not showing it to me
> b) They aren't available for free in the NA region
> 
> Try checking the VW site from a NA IP address: Select e-Golf, 2017, Discover Pro navigation.
Click to expand...

It just shows the EU and ROW maps that you posted earlier when accessing from a US IP address.


----------



## rafamonteiroo

I've been trying to download ROW since yesterday, but the link is too slow


----------



## Privatedoc

Clearly my 660 ver software is too old...its off to the tech (independent) today to see what they can do re upgrading it...hopefully will then be able to update the maps as when I tried with the unzipped files today (MIB-1, MIB-2 and text file in the root dir of SD card) it just said no updates found.

the plot thickens !


----------



## rafamonteiroo

other link for ROW P90

http://vw-maps-cdn.lighthouselabs.eu/vw ... _ROW_NT.7z

More fast


----------



## Dino_Donis

How do we know if we are locked out from updating?

Will the unit refuse to update after plugging in the SD card/USB drive and attempting to install?

I need to update my maps but don't want to get into the situation where I attempt to update but it fails then I have no maps at all...

Cheers


----------



## shtu

You can just try the std process with an SD card, if you're not permitted the upgrade it will fail to even start.

You won't be left without maps.


----------



## Dino_Donis

shtu said:


> You can just try the std process with an SD card, if you're not permitted the upgrade it will fail to even start.
> 
> You won't be left without maps.


Ok thanks, I'll give it a try later...


----------



## Dino_Donis

shtu said:


> You can just try the std process with an SD card, if you're not permitted the upgrade it will fail to even start.
> 
> You won't be left without maps.


Any idea how long it takes to install the European map update? I've only update the GB+Ireland previously.

Thanks


----------



## Privatedoc

I tried and am locked out...existing maps still work fine.so safe to try!

Ryan at NE vag is going to do an unlock when he adds rev camera and carplay for me...just waiting for a date!


----------



## shtu

Dino_Donis said:


> Any idea how long it takes to install the European map update? I've only update the GB+Ireland previously.


Dunno, but doesn't really matter - for map updates* on the MIB2 stuff like we have, once it starts you can just go about your day.

If it gets interrupted by turning the car off, it'll resume when the car is next on. I've done this repeatedly in the past on a Mk7 Golf w. Discover Pro, so the same underlying hardware.

*Note - firmware updates are a completely different matter, you don't interrupt those.


----------



## Dino_Donis

So I just tried the update and get "No valid update data found on the medium"
I copied folders to the route directory, I originally tried it with an SSD formatted with NTFS then tried a USB drive formatted with FAT but both come up with the same message. I guess this is what happens when you are locked out after 3 years?


----------



## rafamonteiroo

Dino_Donis said:


> So I just tried the update and get "No valid update data found on the medium"
> I copied folders to the route directory, I originally tried it with an SSD formatted with NTFS then tried a USB drive formatted with FAT but both come up with the same message. I guess this is what happens when you are locked out after 3 years?


yes
license expired


----------



## kevin#34

last update took me around 25 mins.



Dino_Donis said:


> shtu said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can just try the std process with an SD card, if you're not permitted the upgrade it will fail to even start.
> 
> You won't be left without maps.
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea how long it takes to install the European map update? I've only update the GB+Ireland previously.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## chelspeed

ECE 2021 on myAudi today. The download method has changed, the cumbersome and slow java script is no more. Hit download and it saves a zip file into your PC's downloads folder, extract to a CD card and put it in the car to load. For the full europe 13GB file it took around 2 hours total compared with more than 20 hours for the old system. Impressed.


----------



## kevin#34

can you upload somewhere the 2021 Europe map downloaded zip file ?


----------



## Privatedoc

kevin#34 said:


> can you upload somewhere the 2021 Europe map downloaded zip file ?


1st post on this thread has the link but as my system isn't unlocked (YET !) I cannot use it....bear in mind it is , unzipped, a 30Gb file so hope you have an unlimited data plan !


----------



## kevin#34

thanks! I missed the 1st page of the thread  
are the VW maps identical to those of Audi (and TT in particularly) in terms of features and compatibility? 
As an alternative, I could ask to a friend who has a 2019 TT (thus, he will be able to download the 2021 map directly from myaudi)


----------



## Privatedoc

I believe they are the same but I know more about VW's....this is my first Audi!


----------



## chelspeed

kevin#34 said:


> can you upload somewhere the 2021 Europe map downloaded zip file ?


No I don't think I can sorry. The file I download from myAudi is somehow tied to just my car. So it wouldn't be useful to you and I want more updates in the future so I don't want Audi to see my file somewhere and ban me from future updates,


----------



## shtu

kevin#34 said:


> are the VW maps identical to those of Audi (and TT in particularly) in terms of features and compatibility?


You don't need to go via MyAudi to download maps. Under the skin there's two navigation systems, in VW terms

Discover (which is MIB1)
and
Discover Pro (which is MIB2, which is the Audi TT system, among others. I'd guess anything with Virtual Cockpit for a start.)

Get the VW ones for, say, a Mk7 Golf with Discover Pro navigation.


----------



## kevin#34

no problem, however the file isn't tied to any VIN and Audi not banning nobody  for sharing a file that is useless
what counts is a valide license (otherwise nobody would pay for map update, if just the file is needed )



chelspeed said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you upload somewhere the 2021 Europe map downloaded zip file ?
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't think I can sorry. The file I download from myAudi is somehow tied to just my car. So it wouldn't be useful to you and I want more updates in the future so I don't want Audi to see my file somewhere and ban me from future updates,
Click to expand...


----------



## pcbbc

kevin#34 said:


> no problem, however the file isn't tied to any VIN and Audi not banning nobody  for sharing a file that is useless
> what counts is a valide license (otherwise nobody would pay for map update, if just the file is needed )
> 
> 
> 
> chelspeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you upload somewhere the 2021 Europe map downloaded zip file ?
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't think I can sorry. The file I download from myAudi is somehow tied to just my car. So it wouldn't be useful to you and I want more updates in the future so I don't want Audi to see my file somewhere and ban me from future updates,
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

What Kevin said.

There's no way anyone in their right mind would host completely different updates for every single user when there are hundereds or thousands, if not millions of downloads to be provided. It would be a support nightmare with the storage and processing required to prepare the updates.

The car decides if the update should be accepted or not, based on a licence entitelment set at the factory (or subsequetly updated by a dealer). Meanwhile all of the downloads are 100% byte for byte identical.


----------



## GingerPrince

I've only got a 16Gb SD card and the expanded zip is 17Gb :evil:

the bulk of the files seem to be in the MIB1 folder - can I safely delete some of the countries in there I'll never drive around seeing as I've a mk3 2016 TTS ?

Or is there a UK only update about?


----------



## pcbbc

GingerPrince said:


> I've only got a 16Gb SD card and the expanded zip is 17Gb :evil:
> 
> the bulk of the files seem to be in the MIB1 folder - can I safely delete some of the countries in there I'll never drive around seeing as I've a mk3 2016 TTS ?
> 
> Or is there a UK only update about?


Nope - updates in MIB2 reference lots of the files in MIB1 folders via relative paths. And the files are all digitally signed, so any that are required by an update but are found to be missing will cause the entire update to fail.

But there are some files that can be removed from the MIB1 because the MIB2 update doesn't reference them.
Check the content.pkg file for each country under MIB2 to see exactly what's needed.

Much easier just to get a 32GB card though....


----------



## GingerPrince

you're right, hadn't realised how cheap they were now. 64Gb Sandisk Extreme Pro in the post for 15 quid!


----------



## pcbbc

GingerPrince said:


> I've only got a 16Gb SD card and the expanded zip is 17Gb :evil:
> 
> the bulk of the files seem to be in the MIB1 folder - can I safely delete some of the countries in there I'll never drive around seeing as I've a mk3 2016 TTS ?
> 
> Or is there a UK only update about?


Nope - updates in MIB2 reference lots of the files in MIB1 folders via relative paths. And the files are all digitally signed, so any that are required by an update but are found to be missing will cause the entire update to fail.

But there are some files that can be removed from the MIB1 because the MIB2 update doesn't reference them.
Check the content.pkg file for each country under MIB2 to see exactly what's needed.

Edit: All of these files can go for a TT update...
mib1\...\*_Map3D.psf
mib1\...\*_Map3D_TIN.psf

They are referenced via content.pkg from the mib1 folders only. TT doesn't use that package. It uses content.pkg from mib2 folders. And those packages don't reference any of the 3D psf files.

Much easier just to get a 32GB card though....


----------



## CliveM

We've got a 2019 TT so t's well within the free 3 years for free map updates. I've been on the myAudi site and can't for the life of me find a link to download the latest UK map. It's driving me nuts. What have I missed?


----------



## chelspeed

CliveM said:


> We've got a 2019 TT so t's well within the free 3 years for free map updates. I've been on the myAudi site and can't for the life of me find a link to download the latest UK map. It's driving me nuts. What have I missed?


You have signed in and added your vehicle? When I look at MyAudi I see a picture of my car and under that I see Overview, Features, Service. Click Features and second one down is Map update which has the option to download Europe version 2021.

If your mileage varies then sorry I can't advise why that should be.


----------



## CliveM

chelspeed said:


> CliveM said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've got a 2019 TT so t's well within the free 3 years for free map updates. I've been on the myAudi site and can't for the life of me find a link to download the latest UK map. It's driving me nuts. What have I missed?
> 
> 
> 
> You have signed in and added your vehicle? When I look at MyAudi I see a picture of my car and under that I see Overview, Features, Service. Click Features and second one down is Map update which has the option to download Europe version 2021.
> 
> If your mileage varies then sorry I can't advise why that should be.
Click to expand...

Thanks...I've found the issue. I was at myaudi.co.uk not myaudi.com.....

Maps successfully updated to 2021, thankfully without the Java hassle.


----------



## BlackTipReefShark

pcbbc said:


> Privatedoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> is there a simple guide to updating, my system is 4 yrs old....or is it just put on sd card and upload like vw does ?
> 
> sorry but new to the TT and still learning
> 
> 
> 
> If you car is 4 years old, then your licence has expired and the VW maps will not work unless you "unlock" your MIB (Navigation) unit, or have someone do it for you.
> For people in or around SE London I am happy to help with this.
> 
> Details of how to DIY are in the Firmware Update thread - Page 20.
> 
> Other than that, it is fairly simple...
> 1. Download the update and unzip to a SD Card or USB Media. The official Audi update has a Java installer that does the unzip step for you.
> Make sure if unzipping yourself the Mib1 and Mib2 folders are in the root directory, not buried in another folder.
> 2. In the car go to Settings. It's right at the bottom of the main menu after Radio, Media, Navigation, etc
> 3. Press the left menu button to get to the settings root menu and select System Maintenance
> 4. Select System Update and chose the correct SD Card or USB source
> 5. Confirm the update and wait for it to finish loading - Once complete you can remove the SD Card/USB stick
Click to expand...

hello, im in sidcup, how much does it cost??


----------



## pcbbc

BlackTipReefShark said:


> hello, im in sidcup, how much does it cost??


I've sent you a PM. For fellow forum members you'll find my prices very reasonable.


----------



## BlackTipReefShark

so do you drag whole P189 file on to SD card or separate MIB files

or can it be done with the zip file?


----------



## pcbbc

BlackTipReefShark said:


> so do you drag whole P189 file on to SD card or separate MIB files
> 
> or can it be done with the zip file?


Root of SD card should have&#8230;
MIB1
MIB2
Metainfo2.txt

It won't work from the zip, and it won't work if buried in a subfolder.


----------



## kammiqazi

pcbbc said:


> BlackTipReefShark said:
> 
> 
> 
> so do you drag whole P189 file on to SD card or separate MIB files
> 
> or can it be done with the zip file?
> 
> 
> 
> Root of SD card should have&#8230;
> MIB1
> MIB2
> Metainfo2.txt
> 
> It won't work from the zip, and it won't work if buried in a subfolder.
Click to expand...

Hi mate,

I've imported an 2017 Audi Q7 TDI 3.0 from UK to Malaysia. It's giving me all sort of problems from errors unexpectedly popping up. some ppl in Audi UK forums are saying they might be related to MMI/ECU not being updated. Audi Malaysia says they cant do anything for imported cars. I am wondering if downloading the ROW maps could help clear these codes and have Malaysian maps as well. I contacted an update seller online but he says cant do it as its only possible for him to do MMI3G and NOT MIB2 High which I have. So, the question is it safe to download ROW from the link you provided and try to update or I should go with EU maps. cant figure out how to insert an image so heres the info from MMI.

Software Version- 0678
Gracenote database
Region+EUROPE Version-13
Navigation database version:
V03959801FB 0153 ECE 2016.2017
Software Information
Media driver: CLU6_MMX2_AU_ER_G22_306PROD-1

Really appreciate your help.


----------



## Mokorx

kammiqazi said:


> pcbbc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackTipReefShark said:
> 
> 
> 
> so do you drag whole P189 file on to SD card or separate MIB files
> 
> or can it be done with the zip file?
> 
> 
> 
> Root of SD card should have&#8230;
> MIB1
> MIB2
> Metainfo2.txt
> 
> It won't work from the zip, and it won't work if buried in a subfolder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi mate,
> 
> I've imported an 2017 Audi Q7 TDI 3.0 from UK to Malaysia. It's giving me all sort of problems from errors unexpectedly popping up. some ppl in Audi UK forums are saying they might be related to MMI/ECU not being updated. Audi Malaysia says they cant do anything for imported cars. I am wondering if downloading the ROW maps could help clear these codes and have Malaysian maps as well. I contacted an update seller online but he says cant do it as its only possible for him to do MMI3G and NOT MIB2 High which I have. So, the question is it safe to download ROW from the link you provided and try to update or I should go with EU maps. cant figure out how to insert an image so heres the info from MMI.
> 
> Software Version- 0678
> Gracenote database
> Region+EUROPE Version-13
> Navigation database version:
> V03959801FB 0153 ECE 2016.2017
> Software Information
> Media driver: CLU6_MMX2_AU_ER_G22_306PROD-1
> 
> Really appreciate your help.
Click to expand...

Each model has its own unique firmware. You have to fine firmware specific to Q7.

Once you able to find firmware for Q7, you have to hack to put in fec code for SEA map. You then need to convert MIB2 to ROW refion instead of EU.

There should be a shop in MY or SG that can do all these for you. PM me if you need more help.


----------



## kammiqazi

Thank you so much for the guidance,

I found one guy in SG asking $1500 for update if I can bring the car there, Is this reasonable to pay that much? another issue is going to SG as we're still in lockdown here in Malaysia, maximum distance allowed is only 10km.

Really appreciate if could find somebody in KL who could do it for fair amount.

Regards


----------



## Mokorx

kammiqazi said:


> Thank you so much for the guidance,
> 
> I found one guy in SG asking $1500 for update if I can bring the car there, Is this reasonable to pay that much? another issue is going to SG as we're still in lockdown here in Malaysia, maximum distance allowed is only 10km.
> 
> Really appreciate if could find somebody in KL who could do it for fair amount.
> 
> Regards


$1500 is way too high in my opinion. It would say $100-$300 is reasonable; it is just firmware/coding thing.

Try this one Fredles e-shop. They are at 46150 Petaling Jaya, Selangor, Malaysia

https://www.google.co.th/url?sa=t&rct=j ... uE7TEL_3kb


----------



## kammiqazi

Thanks for the hookup mate. l'll give them a call first thing in the morning .

Will keep you posted.


----------



## kammiqazi

Mokorx said:


> kammiqazi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the guidance,
> 
> I found one guy in SG asking $1500 for update if I can bring the car there, Is this reasonable to pay that much? another issue is going to SG as we're still in lockdown here in Malaysia, maximum distance allowed is only 10km.
> 
> Really appreciate if could find somebody in KL who could do it for fair amount.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> $1500 is way too high in my opinion. It would say $100-$300 is reasonable; it is just firmware/coding thing.
> 
> Try this one Fredles e-shop. They are at 46150 Petaling Jaya, Selangor, Malaysia
> 
> https://www.google.co.th/url?sa=t&rct=j ... uE7TEL_3kb
Click to expand...

Nope, he doesn't do it. 'cause the new MIB unit is a bit troublesome' his exact words.

Also, asking $1000 for reverse camera.


----------



## Mokorx

kammiqazi said:


> Mokorx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kammiqazi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the guidance,
> 
> I found one guy in SG asking $1500 for update if I can bring the car there, Is this reasonable to pay that much? another issue is going to SG as we're still in lockdown here in Malaysia, maximum distance allowed is only 10km.
> 
> Really appreciate if could find somebody in KL who could do it for fair amount.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> $1500 is way too high in my opinion. It would say $100-$300 is reasonable; it is just firmware/coding thing.
> 
> Try this one Fredles e-shop. They are at 46150 Petaling Jaya, Selangor, Malaysia
> 
> https://www.google.co.th/url?sa=t&rct=j ... uE7TEL_3kb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, he doesn't do it. 'cause the new MIB unit is a bit troublesome' his exact words.
> 
> Also, asking $1000 for reverse camera.
Click to expand...

Please contact this guy via Telegram app his contact is @Carplay_audi. He should be able to help you out.


----------



## kammiqazi

Please contact this guy via Telegram app his contact is @Carplay_audi. He should be able to help you out.[/quote]

Mokorx,

This guy is a game. Charging negligible amount for ROW maps but here is the problem.

He will do it remotely as he's sitting somewhere in China, speaks little english and wants me to buy Ethernet Adapter for USB.

As you can tell I am not very tech savvy so little nervous to do it by myself.

Please advise.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mokorx

kammiqazi said:


> Please contact this guy via Telegram app his contact is @Carplay_audi. He should be able to help you out.


Mokorx,

This guy is a game. Charging negligible amount for ROW maps but here is the problem.

He will do it remotely as he's sitting somewhere in China, speaks little english and wants me to buy Ethernet Adapter for USB.

As you can tell I am not very tech savvy so little nervous to do it by myself.

Please advise.

Thanks in advance.[/quote]

If you cannot do any computer thing at all, your only option is to find a shop that they can do all for you locally in your area. You probably will be more knowledgable than me who is in Thailand.

Good luck. If Carplay/Android is working, you should just use it. If it is not, Audi center should be able to activate it. In Thailand Audi center charge approx. MYR 1,600. It is just 3 unique numbers sequence input.

Cheers

By the way the usb ethernet adapter is just US$ 10 or so.


----------



## kammiqazi

Mokorx said:


> kammiqazi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please contact this guy via Telegram app his contact is @Carplay_audi. He should be able to help you out.
> 
> 
> 
> Mokorx,
> 
> This guy is a game. Charging negligible amount for ROW maps but here is the problem.
> 
> He will do it remotely as he's sitting somewhere in China, speaks little english and wants me to buy Ethernet Adapter for USB.
> 
> As you can tell I am not very tech savvy so little nervous to do it by myself.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
Click to expand...

If you cannot do any computer thing at all, your only option is to find a shop that they can do all for you locally in your area. You probably will be more knowledgable than me who is in Thailand.

Good luck. If Carplay/Android is working, you should just use it. If it is not, Audi center should be able to activate it. In Thailand Audi center charge approx. MYR 1,600. It is just 3 unique numbers sequence input.

Cheers

By the way the usb ethernet adapter is just US$ 10 or so.[/quote]

I am not too bad at computers, what's bothering me is it may require some kinda programming which I have no experience at all. Buying ethernet adapter isn't a problem as well. OTOH this guy is charging peanuts. You're right Carplay is working fine and I could go around using only that, but as I think I mentioned earlier the car is throwing many DTC'S coming and going and I was told on another forum that it can be fixed by updating the firmware. My worst fear is I might screwup the whole unit in the process of doing it by myself.

Do you think I should at least try?


----------



## kammiqazi

I forgot you mentioned Thailand, so whats the covid situation there? as you might know here in KL things are going bad to worst, spent pretty much the whole year under lockdown. I am already frustrated and this car is giving me nightmares.

Best


----------



## Mokorx

kammiqazi said:


> I forgot you mentioned Thailand, so whats the covid situation there? as you might know here in KL things are going bad to worst, spent pretty much the whole year under lockdown. I am already frustrated and this car is giving me nightmares.
> 
> Best


Can you accept PM. We should move off line.


----------



## kammiqazi

Sorry I tried and couldn't compose message,

I guess I have to post more to get this service


----------



## kammiqazi

This

"We are sorry, but you are not authorised to use this feature. You may have just registered here and may need to participate more to be able to use this feature."


----------

